# Atison Betta Pro Pellet



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

The pellet are small and I have read the instruction and search all over, but couldn't find the answer.

How many pellets should I feed an adult size betta?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

PM lionmom...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

oops, I mean lion mom... she uses those pellets...


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

I use it too. I just feed my betta one of them in the morning, afternoon, and then around 9ish.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> oops, I mean lion mom... she uses those pellets...


No, I don't. I use New Life Spectrum Growth Formula - TEENY, TINY pellets. I don't count them out, but rather go by their stomach is as big as their eye method. Hard to judge, really, but so far it's worked for me. :-D


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If theyre "Micro" pellets, which are quite small, then try for 3-4 a day.
I think my boyfriend uses those, and does two at a time, twice a day. Or, you could space it out to morning, noon, night, snack ;D (I do!)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

As I said in my thread I don't count the number of pellets. I feed them as much as they'll eat in about 1 minute. Usually it ends up being about 6-8 pellets.

However, I rarely feed twice a day and usually do not feed every day so my fish never have issues bloating. Not that they had issues with bloating when I did feed daily.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I feed these pellets I usually feed 4-5 once a day and mine are all plump and happy.

edit:I should probably also add that I always fast my fish one day a week, and my fish are looking a little too plump lately so I cute a couple down to three pellets.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I feed my adults 8-10 in the AM and frozen food in the PM and they have never been bloated from it. Since it is high in meats and low in grains it is pretty hard for your bettas to get bloated on it.


----------



## slink (Jan 22, 2008)

I just came upon this thread. I'm aware it's old but I'm horrified by what I'm reading.

First of all, fish need to eat. The Atison's pellets are absolutely tiny. Feeding them one or two pellets once per day is not great. Fasting them once per week is outrageous. My guess is some of the posters here could lose a dozen or two dozen pounds and nobody fasts you for one day per week. How about keeping the lights on or having them in a full day of darkness for a full day too while you're at it?

*Do any of you read at all? *I would think that since you're trusting Atison's top rated food that you'd actually think they might have a better idea of how to feed your bettas. It says to feed them twice a day with as much as your fish would consume in a few minutes. That's extremely clear.

Like most biological organisms, regularity is the best you can do for your pets. Feed your pets regularly at least once a day with an amount that is sufficient for your bettas. I give them a minimum of 3-4 of these tiny pellets per feeding, spaced out over 6-8 hours or so. My bettas have never been bloated and lasted for a long time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Many people supplement those pellets with other food like brine shrimp,daphnia and bloodworms. Also, fasting fish is perfectly fine. I've done it for years and my fish have NEVER shown any ill effects from it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Fish are NOT mammals. They do NOT eat like we do. They do NOT need as much food. Especially pet bettas.


Also Pro is a great food. If it wasn't the vice president of the IBC wouldn't have a ton of jars of it (if Karen sees this... hehehe).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love for Karen to give us her expert opinion.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

In MY expert opinion (lol just kidding!) they need to continue to make it. It's been discontinued I believe. It's the best food out there. My fry never grew to adult size in a good amount of time unless they started on Pro after moving to the grow out tanks.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They did discontinue it because the company changed hands, I believe.
Also, if you followed the directions on the betta food.. Well, you would loose a lot of fish. Many of the pellets that I've encountered say to feed your fish as many pellets as they will consume in 1-3 minutes. I think that is a bit outrageous as a betta will eat themselves to death. I don't know about others, but my boys alone eat fairly rapidly and my girls are pigs. If I followed the directions instead of regulating them, I'd have lost fish by now.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

What company bought out ocean nutrition? I can't find any information on it in a search?


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok never mind, I found it again. San Francisco Bay Brands bought them. Pro is still listed in the Ocean Nutrition website though. Looks like they still make it for the European markets?
_
I tried feeding what my fish could eat in a minute. I dropped one pellet in at a time and I stopped at 6 pellets. He's quite bloated now. I'm sure it's not going to hurt him, I was just curious how much they would eat. I am going to fast him tomorrow.... I personally think feeding as much as a betta will eat is like giving a rotisserie chicken to a chihuahua... It doesn't look like they could eat it all, but they are going to give it their best shot even if it makes em sick lol. 

_


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

slink said:


> I just came upon this thread. I'm aware it's old but I'm horrified by what I'm reading.
> 
> First of all, fish need to eat. The Atison's pellets are absolutely tiny. Feeding them one or two pellets once per day is not great. Fasting them once per week is outrageous. My guess is some of the posters here could lose a dozen or two dozen pounds and nobody fasts you for one day per week. How about keeping the lights on or having them in a full day of darkness for a full day too while you're at it?
> 
> ...


 
It is absolutely fine for you to fast your fish for one day a week, this helps to prevent bloating and swimbladder disease, it is a method lots of good breeders employ, to prevent long term problems in the fry!It is not cruel at all!Yes I find it best to feed twice a day, because it gives the fish a chance to digest it's food!There is no need to be rude to the people here, as they know what they are doing, and as a new member it will earn you the kind of reputation you don't want!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> Ok never mind, I found it again. San Francisco Bay Brands bought them. Pro is still listed in the Ocean Nutrition website though. Looks like they still make it for the European markets?
> [/I]


Yes, I can confirm this. There's loads of Atison's Pro in stock at Animalis, the French equivalent of Petco, just in case anyone on this forum is also in the EU and has been looking for it.

I also have ordered it from websites in the UK.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Cold blooded animals are different. Carnivores are different. Betta are both of these.
No lion or wolf eats daily in the wild, that's ridiculous. Meat products are slow to digest, even in specialized animals. A lot of people actually fast their dogs once a week now. Zoos only feed their lions 3 days a week on average.
Cold blooded animals use less energy than mammals because they do not make their own heat, they get all their heat from the environment. Hence why they are sluggish in cold water. Ask most reptile and amphibian owners... Rarely do you feed a grown animal daily. My snake is fed every 2 weeks. Am I cruel? I don't think so. 
There is nothing wrong with fasting a betta for a day, I doubt they even feel it. I have a betta that would be bloated up if fed anything near the "normal" amount, so I feed him just a tiny bit a couple time daily.
The warmer the water your fish is in the more it should eat, as the warmth increases their metabolism. 
Lastly, in reply to what was probably just a smart comment, betta are not from polar regions where 24 hours of light or darkness occurs at the peak of summer and winter. They are from Thailand, where daylight hours are steady year round. Don't think that they eat daily in the wild, that's why they are so instinctively opportunistic when they get the chance.
Fish are not dogs. Please treat them for what they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

